# Louisdog organic frill and Riviera💝💜💙



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's some quick pics of Ava modeling the Louisdog organic frill dress in pink layered over the white riviera tee to match the Ruffles of the frill dress.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aww wow I love it! I'm so glad I ordered the LD organic frill top it's gorgeous and I love how you paired it up Ava is looking gorgeous!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhh, very pretty !!! i' m going to order the grey one for Minnie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Aww wow I love it! I'm so glad I ordered the LD organic frill top it's gorgeous and I love how you paired it up Ava is looking gorgeous!



Thanks Jessica! She's gonna wear that all day today. It's so pretty and elegant. I love how the riviera tee is a perfect match with it. And I love the lavender SL collar paired with it. It really brings out the blue flowers in the Ruffles. I'm def considering getting the other color eventually.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ohhh, very pretty !!! i' m going to order the grey one for Minnie



Thanks Elaina! It's nice and thick too. I believe the grey color has pink Ruffles, it would look perfect paired with the pink riviera tee. When I buy it, I think that's exactly what I'll do. That way it can be worn in winter. The dress itself us very thick too.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Aww wow I love it! I'm so glad I ordered the LD organic frill top it's gorgeous and I love how you paired it up Ava is looking gorgeous!
> ...


It certainly is! I love the riviera tee in the mint colour, I think I'd like to mix and match it with the frill top I think it would look cute. I can't wait till the pups get older so I can have them all wearing different things from the same collections. 
Yeah the lavender matches really nicely, i was guna go for the lavender in the SL collar I just ordered but went for puppy pink and got the lavender bow instead


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Ava looks beautiful!! I love the layering of the two. I had the Riviera in mint on my wishlist but I think I need to change it to the white. I really like that I could stretch Carolina wearing the dress into winter by layering it. I also think it makes the ruffle fabric stand out more.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessicashield said:
> ...


We have accumulated quite the collection of SL collars. The Nouveau bow collars are my favorite. The bows stand out the most in those. The big bow collars are pretty but the bow isn't actually big. I def want to get the pink cheetah, puppy pink and lavender nouveau bows. Did you order the big now or nouveau bow?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Chiluv04 said:
> ...


Why sizes do you have?  I went for the Xsmall. I got both the big bow and nouveau, I got perfect pink and puppy pink and got the tiffi blue in the step in harness. So I'm looking forward to finding out my favourite. The pink cheetah is nice I think Ava would really suit it!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Why sizes do you have?  I went for the Xsmall. I got both the big bow and nouveau, I got perfect pink and puppy pink and got the tiffi blue in the step in harness. So I'm looking forward to finding out my favourite. The pink cheetah is nice I think Ava would really suit it!



Here's our collection so far. Ava and Brax wear the same size xs. Kendall wears a small. I wanted to buy Kendall a nouveau bow but they only had red and black at Kody and Carl's. She wears a size small. I like to use the Gilmore style collars for every day wear.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Why sizes do you have?
> ...


It's handy for you that Ava and brax can share. I hope my pups grow to the same size as mills  I love your collection! It's good to see the big bow compared to the nouveau I prefer the nouveau by far just simply because of the size. I love the electric pink colour? 
Which SL harnesses do you have?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> It's handy for you that Ava and brax can share. I hope my pups grow to the same size as mills  I love your collection! It's good to see the big bow compared to the nouveau I prefer the nouveau by far just simply because of the size. I love the electric pink colour?
> Which SL harnesses do you have?



Yep, the big bow is pretty but the nouveau bow stands out more. And the other styles are just more comfy for every day wear. I do love that Ava and Brax can wear the same size collar ( just more snug on Brax). Unfortunately they can't wear the same size clothes. They are exactly a size apart. With Ava a true size 1 in Wooflink and a true ss in Pariero. Brax is a true size 2 in Wooflink and unfortunately everything else is hit or miss. Size small Pariero is always roomy or wayyy too big. And Louisdog small is either a comfy snug fit on her or too small and small medium is a complete miss. So Wooflink is Brax's only hope lol. And puppia size small. Fortunately if something is too big for Ava, it will usually fit Brax. If you're lucky you'll only have to buy 1 or two sizes for your girls. My 3 girls are each one size up from one another.

I have two nouveau bow step in harnesses in perfect pink. One xxs Ava, and xs for Braxton. They are very pretty. They are fancy. So therefore I use them on occasion only. I would def love a couple more step ins in the future. BUT, the buddy belt is more practical in that it's not so dressy. And it fits nicely over things and cleans easy. We are very active in the summer months so the bb suits our daily lifestyle as well as adds more versatility for everyday life and fit.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yep, the big bow is pretty but the nouveau bow stands out more. And the other styles are just more comfy for every day wear. I do love that Ava and Brax can wear the same size collar ( just more snug on Brax). Unfortunately they can't wear the same size clothes. They are exactly a size apart. With Ava a true size 1 in Wooflink and a true ss in Pariero. Brax is a true size 2 in Wooflink and unfortunately everything else is hit or miss. Size small Pariero is always roomy or wayyy too big. And Louisdog small is either a comfy snug fit on her or too small and small medium is a complete miss. So Wooflink is Brax's only hope lol. And puppia size small. Fortunately if something is too big for Ava, it will usually fit Brax. If you're lucky you'll only have to buy 1 or two sizes for your girls. My 3 girls are each one size up from one another.
> 
> I have two nouveau bow step in harnesses in perfect pink. One xxs Ava, and xs for Braxton. They are very pretty. They are fancy. So therefore I use them on occasion only. I would def love a couple more step ins in the future. BUT, the buddy belt is more practical in that it's not so dressy. And it fits nicely over things and cleans easy. We are very active in the summer months so the bb suits our daily lifestyle as well as adds more versatility for everyday life and fit.


I prefer the crystal rocks out of the sparkly ones, and I agree about the BB's.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Theres my girl!!!

Loving the LD on her she looks beautiful as always the colours really compliment her. That shade of Pink is so lovely I think that and yellows are my fave on Ava, I really do think you should just post her 1st class to me. I need some Ava cuddles  And Pablo most defiantly needs some Ava loving too !!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Theres my girl!!!
> 
> Loving the LD on her she looks beautiful as always the colours really compliment her. That shade of Pink is so lovely I think that and yellows are my fave on Ava, I really do think you should just post her 1st class to me. I need some Ava cuddles
> 
> ...


Thanks doll! I am very pleased with this piece. It's so frilly and gorgeous. 

I will ship my little monster right over to you in exchange for my handsome man Pablo lol. Ava and Neeva together will drive you up a wall! This lil girl is a high maintenance diva!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The crystal rocks are very pretty. We just got our first one about two weeks ago in the perfect pink color. I def wouldn't mind another one if those and maybe the metalisse in puppy pink and a couple other colors. 

I was looking at bb's again last night and I am in love with the Cloud bb. I'm thinking that and hot pink will be my next colors.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Ava looks beautiful!! I love the layering of the two. I had the Riviera in mint on my wishlist but I think I need to change it to the white. I really like that I could stretch Carolina wearing the dress into winter by layering it. I also think it makes the ruffle fabric stand out more.


Thanks so much Michele! I can really see myself getting all 3 colors of the riviera tees. They are so nice and you know how much I love to layer. I think I will buy Ava the grey drill tank too and layer it with the pink riviera tee to match the Ruffles on the grey. I also like how thick the riviera tee is. I'm supposed get my 3 things tee today. I can't wait for that. Then I'll decide in ordering it in black as well. I still need to take pics of Ava in a bunch of Wooflink things she just got and we also have another package of designer things coming in that we happened upon. So I'll be sharing pics of that in a few weeks


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> The crystal rocks are very pretty. We just got our first one about two weeks ago in the perfect pink color. I def wouldn't mind another one if those and maybe the metalisse in puppy pink and a couple other colors.
> 
> I was looking at bb's again last night and I am in love with the Cloud bb. I'm thinking that and hot pink will be my next colors.


Yeah cloud is nice, I absoutely love the purple Python I'm gutted its retired


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Yeah cloud is nice, I absoutely love the purple Python I'm gutted its retired



That is the second one I've purchased. The first one was destroyed by one of my little devils. I'd left it on the coffee table and when I came home one of them or several lol had eaten every inch of it aside from the d ring and buckle 😳. I was furious! I got really lucky to find another in Amazon. It probably wouldn't hurt to check there every now and then, yuh never know when you may come across one.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah cloud is nice, I absoutely love the purple Python I'm gutted its retired
> ...


Omg I bet you were gutted when it was gone! It's crazy what these chis decide to feast on!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Very cute combination! I ordered the dress but not the tee )-:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks so much Lynda! Now I def want the grey color with the pink riviera tee to match. Does Ivy, Jewel and Sapphire wear the same size? That'd be so convenient.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> The crystal rocks are very pretty. We just got our first one about two weeks ago in the perfect pink color. I def wouldn't mind another one if those and maybe the metalisse in puppy pink and a couple other colors.
> 
> I was looking at bb's again last night and I am in love with the Cloud bb. I'm thinking that and hot pink will be my next colors.


I love the dress and the way you have layered it on Ava, beautiful! Have you seen the Cloud BB in person? It is divine! We have a few colours now (Sunshine, Driftwood, Marine, Sage, Natural and Powder Blue) and Cloud is my favourite by far. It is so shiny and pretty, I really wish I'd added crystals but I felt that would have made it too feminine for Nibbler. I can't wait to see photos when you get yours.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> I love the dress and the way you have layered it on Ava, beautiful! Have you seen the Cloud BB in person? It is divine! We have a few colours now (Sunshine, Driftwood, Marine, Sage, Natural and Powder Blue) and Cloud is my favourite by far. It is so shiny and pretty, I really wish I'd added crystals but I felt that would have made it too feminine for Nibbler. I can't wait to see photos when you get yours.



Thanks so much! Ohhhh you have a very nice collection of bb's. I haven't seen the cloud in person but I don't doubt it is stunning. You've def helped me make up my mind that that'll be my next bb. I'm hoping to find that one on doggie couture shop but if not, I'll see if Melissa can add it. This way I can order it on one of her good sales cause I really want the crystals added.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Ava, you are so adorable. Love the pink and black dress.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

zellko said:


> Ava, you are so adorable. Love the pink and black dress.



Thank you😊😊. She has grown up before my eyes. She will be 2 next week. Where does the time go? How's Princess Piper?


----------

